
why is ubuntu not friendlier? - johnson

======
MEHOM
If it is for free, what do people expect? Lets use the example of tap water.
It is plain and simple. Do people expect it to come with different flavors?

[ __ _Rule one of economics 101: There is no free lunch. If you want something
to be conform to your standards, customizes it yourself or pay someone to do
it for you._ __]

~~~
danielha
If you're asserting that people should shrug off or become indifferent about
quality because something is free, I'm going to have to disagree. Undermining
free software efforts, open source projects, and many web applications would
be quite terrible.

To the op, what specific gripes do you have with Ubuntu's usability?

~~~
MEHOM
Did I undermine free software efforts? Did I say that? Read again. As I
mentioned before, "There is no free lunch. If you want something to be CONFORM
to your standards, CUSTOMIZES it yourself or PAY someone to do it for you. ...
" Not all free software is good. Not all paid software is good too.

